# Gta v



## squarepush3r (Sep 19, 2013)

This game kicks some serious ass

livestream feeds
http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Grand Theft Auto V

imo one of the best games released in a long time.

[video=youtube;N-xHcvug3WI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xHcvug3WI[/video]


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 19, 2013)

haha oops, I guess I missed the video game forum already have a few threads on this. You can merge or delete thats fine


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

or just keep it


----------

